# Lima lo nuevo



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

En este thread dos recientes inauguraciones en Lima.  
el centro comercial Risso , con el hipermercado Plaza Vea , tiene estacionamientos subterraneos , y se estan construyendo multicines en el
segundo nivel , todavía faltan varias obras , quedan el Mc Donalds , el Bingo Fortuna y la galeria de siempre , donde estaba el Marcantonio.  








arriba al fondo el edificio El Dorado

La otra inauguración , o casi inauguración ya que está casi terminada es la
alameda de la Avenida Arequipa en Miraflores que va desde el ovalo de Miraflores hasta Aramburu , ha quedado muy bonito , los jardines y las bancas y la vereda central , aqui las fotos.
























arriba vean los faroles , me parecen bonitos.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Que cheveres las fotos! Imagenes como estas SI valen la pena mostrar...fotos de proyectos ya concluidos...que chevere ha quedado la Avenida Arequipa!! Bravaza!! 

En el edificio de la ultima foto vive el viejo de un gran amigo mio.


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

Lima está cambiando rápidamente , todas las casas de esa zona de Miraflores
de la avenida Arequipa les han dado mantenimiento y pintado , ademas los
jardines estan muy bonitos , realmente un nuevo espacio ganado , ojalá que por alli construyan alguna o algunas pequeñas fuentes , para realzar aun mas la zona , la verdad que ha quedado muy bonito , y en la misma avenida
el nuevo centro comercial Risso esto mas allá en Lince, ojalá que San Isidro siga el ejemplo , me parece ya sin bancas tal vez mas espaciado , por que la zona de San Isidro de la avenida Arequipa esta cuidada, pero debería estar como lo que han hecho en Miraflores , me refiero a nuevas veredas , jardines , faroles.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

aha ! interesantes fotos !


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

No es por ser negativo...osea, la avenida Arequipa se ve RECONTRA CHEVERE, me fascina como ha quedado...pero yo le hubiera puesto otro tipo de faroles...osea, esos son ya muy usados en Lima...yo hubiera puesto unos quizas mas originales...

Pero igual no me voy a morir al ver los faroles que han puesto...igual es un GRAN cambio...me encanta.


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

Esperemos que inauguren los cines y demas ambientes , para ir a tomar algunas fotitos mas, quedará bastante bien , y era un terrenazo por que muy bien han entrado las vias de acceso al estacionamiento subterraneo.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Bonitas las fotos. Que interesante el edificio en la ultima foto.


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

es cierto Chalaco el edificio de la última foto es bonito , me parece con otros colores estaría mucho mejor , con esos colores no se realzan las formas modernas y el diseño del edificio.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

bacan las fotossssss


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

Libidito y mira el antiguo edificio El Dorado con sus perfiles de aluminio dorado
brillando aun mas con el sol , otra foto del paseillo.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Que chevere ha quedado Risso, no parece el mismo lugar.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

El centro comercial Risso, sí ha quedado mostro, el nuevo Plaza Vea le ha cambiado el rostro completamente.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

friendLima said:


> Libidito y mira el antiguo edificio El Dorado con sus perfiles de aluminio dorado
> brillando aun mas con el sol , otra foto del paseillo.


esa zona la conosco muy bien, la av cesar vallejo que es la que veo ahi es donde me hospede por una semana en el hotel el habano, la zona es muy bonita , el parque ramon castilla es bacan pucha pero corriendo por ahi se me cayeron mis documentos y tuve que ir acentar la denuncia hasta la comisaria de lince, que quedaba del centro comercial risso hasta arribota casi cerca a la via expresa dios mio ese dia camine como nunca encima tuve que pagar mi recibo al banco de la nacion osea caminar hasta la interseccion de la av Arequipa y Javier Prado nunca olvidare ese dia,A deveras del parque ramon castilla para arriba ya es san isidro creo es muy hemoso casas muy buenas, en ese edificio el dorado me iba a pagar mi hora de internet jajajajaja en el primer piso, ni pa eso dejaba el vicio


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Deberian arreglar el edificio el Dorado, se ve algo demacrado.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Deberian arreglar el edificio el Dorado, se ve algo demacrado.



Jajajaja, es un término muy apropiado, como una tía mal pintada... 

En cambio a mi el edificio donde vive el amigo de Bruno me ha gustado siempre y justamente por el color, si te fijas bien cuando lo pintaron hicieron un juego con los dos tonos que prevalecen en la fachada, pintando unas molduras si unos balcones no, asi se da un juego interesante en la fachada. Ahora veo que podré sentarme comodamente a mirarlo en las banquitas de la alameda.

Coincido J, los faroles son muy simples


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

interesante, cheveres las fotos


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Jajajaja, es un término muy apropiado, como una tía mal pintada...
> 
> En cambio a mi el edificio donde vive el amigo de Bruno me ha gustado siempre y justamente por el color, si te fijas bien cuando lo pintaron hicieron un juego con los dos tonos que prevalecen en la fachada, pintando unas molduras si unos balcones no, asi se da un juego interesante en la fachada. Ahora veo que podré sentarme comodamente a mirarlo en las banquitas de la alameda.
> 
> Coincido J, los faroles son muy simples


A mi me gustan los faroles que están por la avenida emancipacion o colmena, aquellos con la bombilla blanca.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Ahora sí!, fotos nuevas!


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Muy cheveres las fotos !!!


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

aqui otra foto del centro comercial Risso , en unos dias inauguran 8 salas
de cine.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Esa no es la misma foto?


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

*no es la misma , aunque casi el mismo angulo*

ya me daré un paseo cuando abran los cines.


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

*aqui mas fotos....*

aqui los cines , son ocho

























































plus la nueva torre edificio La Nacional visto desde la avenida Javier Prado.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Dunkin Donuts!! Que delicia!

El cine está dentro del mismo edificio de Plaza Vea?


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Chevere!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Luce bien el nuevo cineplanet, si que ha cambiado el CC Risso.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Se ve bastante bien el nuevo edificio La Nacional, y eso que aún no está terminado. Si bien no es muy alto, de todas maneras se hace notar en la zona.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

edificio La nacional, mmmm no me gusta, pero cuando lo terminen se tendra q lucir mejor !


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

espectacular foto del futuro edificio de Pacifico Seguros en remodelación.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Esta foto me ha llamado la atencion, el edificio se ve recontra alto. Buena toma


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

que bien, al parecer ira cubierto me vidrio MURO CORTINA......... ese era la sede del banco santander central hispano?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Sip, esa era la sede del Bank of America, Banco Santander, Banco Santander Central Hispano...


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

que bien que hayan remodelado el C.C risso


----------



## Gandhi (May 31, 2005)

buenas fotos !


----------



## AC78 (Sep 27, 2005)

estos edificios estan en plena remodelacion o ya fueron remodelados???


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

el edificio de la última foto está todavia siendo remodelado
aqui las novedades :
el edificio de Peruano Suiza de Seguros ya está siendo terminado
fijense la luna espejo que ya le han puesto en la parte infeior izquierda
del edificio , la foto fué tomada desde Metro de San Isidro.









Metro ha ampliado sus secciones de juguetes y ropa , fijense que amplio
mejor que los almacenes de la zona.  

















Metro tiene una escalera mecanica de entrada a su nuevo almacen
American Outlet del grupo Wong.  









esta foto es el edificio nuevo de la Universidad de Lima y su arquitectura de
vanguardia.


----------



## AC78 (Sep 27, 2005)

Se ve que va a quedar de puta madre!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Ahora tambien hay American Outlet en San Isidro? Osea, ya van dos locales...muy bien! Me parece que será en el antiguo edificio de D'Fashion, verdad?

Eso si, se nota que todavía está en remodelación...

La torre Pacifico está quedando bravaza.


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

todo D Fashion lo ha agarrado Metro , lo que le falla a los Wong es que deben
poner otro nombre a almacenes supermercados para la clase media , ya que los hipermercados son mas para el consumo masivo y como que Metro ya tiene esa imagen , pero que si tiene buenos interiores tal como se ve en las fotos.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Me gustan esos chorros de agua que saltan de maceta en maceta ubicados en el metro de San Isidro, también los han puesto en el de Los Olivos.

Y eso de que le cambien el nombre, no sé, ta bien así no más, en Miraflores también van a inaugurar uno chiquito.


----------

